# Dual Citizen with US Tax Refund



## QueensU (Jan 11, 2012)

Quick question. 

For those who have received a US tax refund, did you guys deposit this refund into your normal Canadian accounts in US dollars? Or opened up US currency accounts and subsequently deposited into these accounts? I'm just curious as to how Canadian banks handle US government checks.

Thanks!


----------



## rivka88 (Nov 4, 2011)

*Cdn Banks & US funds checks*

You can deposit the US funds into your regular C$ account
at the current exchange rate

There is usually a 15 day hold for clearing.

Ask your bank if it will apply to a USGOV cheque, before you spend it.


----------

